

Leap Motion and the virtual interfaces - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/leap-motion-virtual-interfaces/

======
gordondevoe
leap needs more of a delay between geatures. there is a property on the
NSGesture object to adjust how long a gesture is performed before firing an
event. switching between scrolling and zooming randomly is just poor
programming, not the accuracy of the device.

